# Buying pedigree GCCF registered 2yr old cat, how do I know not scam



## Ciri (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi,

I'm completely new to buying a pedigree cat having only had rescues in the past. I've found a gorgeous Birman online who's just under 2 years old. Seller is asking for £600 as she's GCCF registered and pedigree. This seems to be a legit price but I have a few Qs:
- what paperwork do I need to ask for
- how do I know the cat the seller hands me is the cat the paperwork relates (cat not microchipped)
- is there transfer of ownership paperwork? What does this entail?

Is there anything else I should be wary of? Most advice seems to relate to buying a kitten, what is different about buying a [young] adult cat?


----------

